
Facebook Has a Plan to Crush Slack - blatherard
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2017/10/facebook_s_plan_to_crush_slack_is_starting_to_work.html
======
msie
We have Slack and Workplace. Workplace is a ghost town. Maybe Workplace chat
will change things but it has to do many things better than Slack. It must
also have an API because so many SW companies are building integrations with
Slack.

------
sidlls
I would flat refuse to use this, or any Facebook product, at work. I don't use
any of their products in my personal life and I'm not about to start using it
in my professional one.

~~~
subpixel
Very, very few people will have the sort of leverage you may have in this
regard. Outside of tech, you regularly don’t get to choose your tools.

